# what sous vide cooker do you have?



## trx680 (Feb 5, 2017)

I bought a poly science about 4 years ago.

Used it a few times. Actually been 2 years since I fooled with it. 

http://polyscienceculinary.com/coll...oducts/sous-vide-professional-creative-series

What sous vide cooker do you have?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2017)

Sous Vide.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 6, 2017)

IMG_1772.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## milkman55 (Feb 6, 2017)

Anova












IMG_2647.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 6, 2017)

20170127_183433.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Feb 6, 2017






Anova


----------



## bellaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Anova gen2


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't have one and from some of the reviews I seen not planning on one anytime soon. Hey looks like the dishwasher post worked as good as anything else.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## lemans (Feb 7, 2017)

IMG_2105.JPG



__ lemans
__ Feb 7, 2017





gourmia 130


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 7, 2017)

I just use an external controller that I built, and control my crock pot. It works great.

If I didn't have the parts lying around, I simply would have purchased this controller:

WILLHI WH1436A 110V - 240V Digital Temperature Controller

If you go this route, you need a really simply slow cooker that does _not_ have digital controls. Mine is a $25 (at Target) unit that has nothing more than a Off/Lo/Hi/Simmer switch.

For circulation, I just stir the pot every 15 minutes or so. Water conducts heat pretty well, so the water circulation seems to me to be pretty unimportant compared to having very precise (within a degree) temperature control. _That_ is important.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 7, 2017)

Whirlpool...USA made












_20170207_173829.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 7, 2017






In case you missed Wade's post


----------



## lemans (Feb 7, 2017)

IMG_1959.JPG



__ lemans
__ Feb 7, 2017





Gourmia 130


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2017)

A dust collecting version of the Anova!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Whirlpool...USA made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the dishwasher salmon recipe that's been floating around since the early 80's!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Don't forget the dishwasher salmon recipe that's been floating around since the early 80's!


I was born before the 80s but I am not aware of a dishwasher salmon cook. Care to share?


----------



## milkman55 (Feb 7, 2017)

It was announced yesterday that Anova sold out to Electrolux for $115 mil cash and additional $135 mil contingent pay for performance. 

And all we needed was our dishwasher.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I was born before the 80s but I am not aware of a dishwasher salmon cook. Care to share?



Google dishwasher salmon and you'll have hours of reading, video watching, etc.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 7, 2017)

[email protected] last dishwasher didn't drain. I took it to the dump. I should have saved it for cooking.


----------

